# home made placards for the 26th - slogan suggestions please.



## emma goldman (Mar 21, 2011)

saw this one recently thought it was good
"fuck the big society, smash the state"


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Mar 21, 2011)

I thought that you lot were marching in defence of the state against overenthusiastic libertarians.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 21, 2011)

It's a bit daft really though isn't it


----------



## gabi (Mar 21, 2011)

lol


----------



## emma goldman (Mar 21, 2011)

Proper Tidy said:


> It's a bit daft really though isn't it


why?


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 21, 2011)

'this is not a placard' for a bit of surrealism


----------



## emma goldman (Mar 21, 2011)

Proper Tidy said:


> It's a bit daft really though isn't it


i'm asking for suggestions, what would you say?


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 21, 2011)

emma goldman said:


> why?


 
'fuck the big society, smash the state'

It's just ultra-left sloganeering isn't it? I mean, do you think people will see it and go 'great idea, why did I never think of that'?

If only a series of people had developed a strategy for linking minimum and maximum demands...


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 21, 2011)

How about something like 'no cuts to jobs and services - make the bankers pay'. Not that ra-ra I know, but still.


----------



## fractionMan (Mar 21, 2011)

Tories - putting the N in CUTS


----------



## machine cat (Mar 21, 2011)

"Destroy Capitalism and replace it with something nice"


----------



## fractionMan (Mar 21, 2011)

Bring on the cuts


----------



## emma goldman (Mar 21, 2011)

fractionMan said:


> Bring on the cuts



good, i like.


----------



## emma goldman (Mar 21, 2011)

Proper Tidy said:


> 'fuck the big society, smash the state'
> 
> It's just ultra-left sloganeering isn't it? I mean, do you think people will see it and go 'great idea, why did I never think of that'?
> 
> If only a series of people had developed a strategy for linking minimum and maximum demands...




I think that in terms of placards, and perhaps all propaganda, (many) people arent going to be interested in a set of intermediate and long-term strategic demands. People like language and ideas that they can relate too. "fuck the big society" - i think people can relate to that, "smash the state" - maybe not, but it might get (some) people thinking about the state and its detrimental role in our lives.
Besides i think lots of people like placards or slogans with swear words in them, i certainly do.


----------



## audiotech (Mar 21, 2011)

'Stay angry and keep fighting the cuts.'

'The Coalition of Millionaires'
'23 of 29 members of the cabinet are worth over £1,000,000'

'Reservoir Snobs'
(appropriate picture of suited Con-Dem cabinet members attached)

'We told them the wealth would trickle down.'

'Annoy a Conservative'
'Think for yourself'

'The fairness fairy says fuck the cuts.'

'Meet the Fockers'
(appropriate picture of Con-Dem ministers attached).


----------



## gabi (Mar 21, 2011)

you *are* aware that this protest is precisely against the state being 'smashed'?


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 21, 2011)

_Has anyone got the cricket score?_


----------



## emma goldman (Mar 21, 2011)

audiotech said:


> 'The fairness fairy says fuck the cuts.'



wicked - love it.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 21, 2011)

A pic of David Cameron with 'Big Society' overlaid then underneath

"It's shit and so is he"


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 21, 2011)

emma goldman said:


> I think that in terms of placards, and perhaps all propaganda, (many) people arent going to be interested in a set of intermediate and long-term strategic demands. People like language and ideas that they can relate too. "fuck the big society" - i think people can relate to that, "smash the state" - maybe not, but it might get (some) people thinking about the state and its detrimental role in our lives.
> Besides i think lots of people like placards or slogans with swear words in them, i certainly do.


 
A lot of thinking and assuming here.

Who is it you want to read the placards? Other anarchists?


----------



## emma goldman (Mar 21, 2011)

gabi said:


> you *are* aware that this protest is precisely against the state being 'smashed'?



The demo is billed as a march for an alternative.
What is that alternative?
I think that its possible to fight against the cuts, and still work towards a stateless society, not in a big society way but in a mutual aid, to each according to needs and ability way.


----------



## Harrass (Mar 21, 2011)

I was gonna have ''WHAT A BUNCH OF CU*TS'' on mine


----------



## emma goldman (Mar 21, 2011)

Proper Tidy said:


> A lot of thinking and assuming here.
> 
> Who is it you want to read the placards? Other anarchists?


no, anyone who's on the demo.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 21, 2011)

Indeed it is but you appear to be missing out the middle


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 21, 2011)

emma goldman said:


> no, anyone who's on the demo.


 
I can just imagine all the dinner ladies and firemen and civil servants and other union members, not convinced yet of the need for a complete transformation of society, reading a placard saying 'smash the state' and thinking 'oh go on then'.


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 21, 2011)

Proper Tidy said:


> I can just imagine all the dinner ladies and firemen and civil servants and other union members, not convinced yet of the need for a complete transformation of society, reading a placard saying 'smash the state' and thinking 'oh go on then'.


 
Tbf they're hardly lilkely to go, _ooh a demand on a placard that ties together minimal demands that aim via w/c experience of fighting for them to maximal demands_ either. People remember the funny ones and that's it. Nothing else.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 21, 2011)

emma goldman said:


> People like language and ideas that they can relate too.


 
Indeed.


----------



## 8ball (Mar 21, 2011)

gabi said:


> you *are* aware that this protest is precisely against the state being 'smashed'?


 


Proper Tidy said:


> Who is it you want to read the placards? Other anarchists?



As someone with some sentiments in common with the OP, I agree with the above.  

Targeting slogans wisely is the best way to have any hope of meaningful impact at this one.  
Too easy for the meeja to sow the seeds of confusion otherwise.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 21, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> Tbf they're hardly lilkely to go, _ooh a demand on a placed that ties together minimal demands via w/c experience to maximal demands_ either. People remember at the funny ones and that's it. Nothing else.


 
People do remember the funny ones, yes. But I think people will also remember at least the sentiment if they see thousands getting the basics across, like 'fight the cuts' or 'tax the rich'.

Which is why we all remember 'can't pay won't pay' for example.


----------



## emma goldman (Mar 21, 2011)

Proper Tidy said:


> I can just imagine all the dinner ladies and firemen and civil servants and other union members, not convinced yet of the need for a complete transformation of society, reading a placard saying 'smash the state' and thinking 'oh go on then'.


 
I dont think that when people see any placard that they go "ok then, oh why didnt i think of that". Its a placard, you can use it to express what you feel and think. I'm a member of a union, lots of people i know are in unions, we dont all have the same ideas or politics, thats obvious but when i saw that "fuck the big society etc" banner it made me laugh. I thought it was good and perfectly described how i feel. You obviously think its stupid, thats fine. Lets hear one of your slogans/placard suggestions.


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 21, 2011)

Proper Tidy said:


> People do remember the funny ones, yes. But I think people will also remember at least the sentiment if they see thousands getting the basics across, like 'fight the cuts' or 'tax the rich'.
> 
> Which is why we all remember 'can't pay won't pay' for example.



They all remember that because it was part of life not because of placards. No one is going to be there to support the cuts. The sentiment is why they're there in the first place.


----------



## fractionMan (Mar 21, 2011)

8ball said:


> As someone with some sentiments in common with the OP, I agree with the above.
> 
> Targeting slogans wisely is the best way to have any hope of meaningful impact at this one.
> Too easy for the meeja to sow the seeds of confusion otherwise.



If that was their aim they'll have 50000 other placards to choose from anyway.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 21, 2011)

emma goldman said:


> I dont think that when people see any placard that they go "ok then, oh why didnt i think of that". Its a placard, you can use it to express what you feel and think. I'm a member of a union, lots of people i know are in unions, we dont all have the same ideas or politics, thats obvious but when i saw that "fuck the big society etc" banner it made me laugh. I thought it was good and perfectly described how i feel. You obviously think its stupid, thats fine. Lets hear one of your slogans/placard suggestions.



I have.



Proper Tidy said:


> How about something like 'no cuts to jobs and services - make the bankers pay'. Not that ra-ra I know, but still.


----------



## 8ball (Mar 21, 2011)

fractionMan said:


> If that was their aim they'll have 50000 other placards to choose from anyway.


 
True, but 'fuck the big society, smash the state' just looks like confused nihilism to most people who'll see it via the media.


----------



## stethoscope (Mar 21, 2011)

Sod placards, I was going to keep my hands free ready for fisticuffs!


----------



## emma goldman (Mar 21, 2011)

Proper Tidy said:


> I have.


ok fair enough - apologies.
I like that one too.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 21, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> They all remember that because it was part of life not because of placards.



Yet people remember the specific phrase.



butchersapron said:


> No one is going to be there to support the cuts. The sentiment is why they're there in the first place.


 
Fair point but it isn't just the demonstrators we are aiming to reach.

I don't think a huge proportion of state employees are going to be up for smashing the state quite yet.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 21, 2011)

'infiltrate and subvert the state through entryist tactics' isn't going to cut it either


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 21, 2011)

Proper Tidy said:


> Yet people remember the specific phrase.



Not because of the demo  though - because of the two years activity in their streets and workplaces.



> Fair point but it isn't just the demonstrators we are aiming to reach.
> 
> I don't think a huge proportion of state employees are going to be up for smashing the state quite yet.



Which is why my offering is still the only one to reach out and grab anyone viewing on the telly.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 21, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> Which is why my offering is still the only one to reach out and grab anyone viewing on the telly.


 
I do like the cricket one.


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 21, 2011)

Proper Tidy said:


> I do like the cricket one.


 
Come and join us on the cricket bloc - huddling together listening to the england sri lanka game.


----------



## Kizmet (Mar 21, 2011)

"wish you were here"


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 21, 2011)

"Big Society"? Nein danke!!

2|9|7 - 19|15|3|9|5|20|25 = 14|5|15 - 12|9|2|5|18|1|12  (a simple one for alphanumeric code geeks)

If "there's no such thing as society", how can there be a "Big Society", Dave?

C'mon baby, eat the rich! 

"First they came for the unemployed, the crippled and the activists, but I was an unemployed, crippled activist, so I was fucked from the off!"


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 21, 2011)

I don't actually like cricket though


----------



## stethoscope (Mar 21, 2011)

Proper Tidy said:


> I don't actually like cricket though


 
Solidarity PT, solidarity.


----------



## emma goldman (Mar 21, 2011)

apparently the tuc are asking people not to bring placards


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 21, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> 'infiltrate and subvert the state through entryist tactics' isn't going to cut it either


 
Hide in plain sight


----------



## stethoscope (Mar 21, 2011)

emma goldman said:


> apparently the tuc are asking people not to bring placards


 
The statement on the site...
http://marchforthealternative.org.uk/2011/02/23/the-urban-myths-about-march-26th/


----------



## past caring (Mar 21, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> Come and join us on the cricket bloc - huddling together listening to the england sri lanka game.


 
I do fancy the cricket one meself - may go for that.

As it goes - is there any plan for a meet? I'll be starting with the south London feeder, but will probably want to escape later. Difficult to organise, I know, but a drink with some of the U75 P&P mob would be good later.

(can't see me going for the "occupation" of Trafalgar Square/Hyde Park/Oxford Street that I see has been proposed - at least on a leaflet I picked up at the RMT benefit last night - think that's incredibly misjudged myself, at least in as much as it attempts to make a direct comparison with Tahir Square - another thread on that, though?)


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 21, 2011)

emma goldman said:


> apparently the tuc are asking people not to bring placards



To which one hopes the majority of attendees say "TUC? What have you done for *me* lately?".


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 21, 2011)

stephj said:


> The statement on the site...
> http://marchforthealternative.org.uk/2011/02/23/the-urban-myths-about-march-26th/


 
In fairness, Wales TUC attempted to enforce a placard ban in Cardiff the other week, although it is, of course, completely unenforceable.

WTUC claimed the police had requested the placard ban but the police didn't seem arsed.


----------



## emma goldman (Mar 21, 2011)

ViolentPanda said:


> 2|9|7 - 19|15|3|19|5|20|25 = 14|5|15 - 12|9|2|5|18|1|12  (a simple one for alphanumeric code geeks)
> 
> "


Took me a while but i got it. i like it.
People are bound to remember the ones that bamboozle the hell out of them.


----------



## boing! (Mar 21, 2011)

‘My grasp of neo-liberal economics is better than my placard making abilities’


----------



## imposs1904 (Mar 21, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> _Has anyone got the cricket score?_



Is this a reference to Saturday's England/Wales international?

Harsh.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 21, 2011)

Proper Tidy said:


> I don't actually like cricket though


 
You love it!


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 21, 2011)

lol

Rambo's gonna get a hat trick


----------



## past caring (Mar 21, 2011)

imposs1904 said:


> Is this a reference to Saturday's England/Wales international?
> 
> Harsh.


 
I don't think England will lose by _that_ many.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 21, 2011)

boing! said:


> ‘My grasp of neo-liberal economics is better than my placard making abilities’


 

Or, conversely, you could produce a really shitty placard with the slogan "the government's grasp of economics is poorer than my placard-making abilities" on it.


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 21, 2011)

imposs1904 said:


> Is this a reference to Saturday's England/Wales international?
> 
> Harsh.


 
On who!


----------



## fractionMan (Mar 21, 2011)

obligatory Tesco value placard


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 21, 2011)

What placards are class war rocking at the moment?


----------



## emma goldman (Mar 21, 2011)

Proper Tidy said:


> What placards are class war rocking at the moment?


I've seen quite a few of their "wanker" ones at various anti-cuts and student fees demos.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 21, 2011)

emma goldman said:


> I've seen quite a few of their "wanker" ones at various anti-cuts and student fees demos.


 
I was hoping they may have launched a new range, but wanker is indeed effective.


----------



## past caring (Mar 21, 2011)

Anyway, never mind all that - is there a fucking meet on, or not?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 21, 2011)

For Gideon and Donald, "double dip" means dunking the fondue fork twice. For the rest of us it means service cuts, unemployment and possibly homelessness.

Big Society = Big Stoic Ye, and boy do the ConDems believe it!


----------



## emma goldman (Mar 21, 2011)

Proper Tidy said:


> I was hoping they may have launched a new range, but wanker is indeed effective.


 
Theres also this


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 21, 2011)

"i'm gonna live in your duck house"


----------



## Onket (Mar 21, 2011)

Proper Tidy said:


> It's a bit daft really though isn't it


 
That, on a placard^


----------



## fractionMan (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## Kizmet (Mar 21, 2011)

fuck the con-dem-nation.


----------



## Onket (Mar 21, 2011)

That pic is always good for a laugh^


----------



## emma goldman (Mar 21, 2011)

I think that a home made placard always draws more attention and is far more affective than holding one of 2,00o that have been mass produced for the day.


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 21, 2011)

"Kenneth Clarke's breath smells"


----------



## emma goldman (Mar 21, 2011)

Onket said:


> That pic is always good for a laugh^



classic. Not seen that before. love it.


----------



## stethoscope (Mar 21, 2011)

Cunt, wanker, twat, etc.


----------



## stethoscope (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## killer b (Mar 21, 2011)

'how on earth do you sleep at night?'


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 21, 2011)

"Dont read this"


----------



## Kizmet (Mar 21, 2011)

I have that ^ on the back of a jacket.


----------



## Kizmet (Mar 21, 2011)

You can stick your con-dem-nation up your arse
You can stick your con-dem-nation up your arse
your can stick your condemnation,
And fuck your stealth taxation,
You can stick your con-dem-nation up your arse


----------



## Crispy (Mar 21, 2011)

"Cuts don't trickle up"


----------



## TopCat (Mar 21, 2011)

Whatever you choose, put your placard on a stout stick because of wind bending thinner sticks etc.


----------



## Balbi (Mar 21, 2011)

"this society isn't big enough for the both of us dave/nick"


----------



## Kizmet (Mar 21, 2011)

that's v good.


----------



## Onket (Mar 21, 2011)

TopCat said:


> Whatever you choose, put your placard on a stout stick because of wind bending thinner sticks etc.


 
The stouter the better.


----------



## fractionMan (Mar 21, 2011)

Interesting article on stick self defence from 1901.  Including gems such as:



> *No. 4.—How to Defend Yourself, without Running any Risk of being Hurt, if you are Carrying only a Small Switch in your Hand, and are Threatened by a Man with a very Strong Stick.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://zapatopi.net/blog/?post=200905205540.self-defence_with_a_walking-stick

Not that I plan to get into any stick battles


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 21, 2011)

emma goldman said:


> I think that a home made placard always draws more attention and is far more affective than holding one of 2,00o that have been mass produced for the day.


 
The ones with "Socialist Worker" advertised at the bottom, you mean?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 21, 2011)

Crispy said:


> "Cuts don't trickle up"


 
"Trickle-down economics = pissing on the people"


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 21, 2011)

TopCat said:


> Whatever you choose, put your placard on a stout stick because of wind bending thinner sticks etc.


 
Sawn-off broomstick handles or old snooker cues are good.


----------



## Kizmet (Mar 21, 2011)

also v good.


----------



## past caring (Mar 21, 2011)

ViolentPanda said:


> "Trickle-down economics = pissing on the people"


 
Surely, 







Trickle-down economics = economics for the terminally ga-ga.


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Mar 21, 2011)

Stolen from the French:


"My generation:  Disposable Pieces of Shit"


----------



## DrRingDing (Mar 21, 2011)

audiotech said:


> 'We told them the wealth would trickle down.'


----------



## imposs1904 (Mar 21, 2011)

"My other placard says: 'Golf Sale THIS WAY'"


----------



## DrRingDing (Mar 21, 2011)

imposs1904 said:


> "My other placard says: 'Golf Sale THIS WAY'"


 
"Gulf Sale THIS WAY"?


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Mar 21, 2011)

DrRingDing said:


> "Gulf Sale THIS WAY"?


 
LIKE!


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 21, 2011)

"Slogan75"


----------



## imposs1904 (Mar 21, 2011)

DrRingDing said:


> "Gulf Sale THIS WAY"?








Better than my piss poor effort.


----------



## stethoscope (Mar 21, 2011)

Wot no 'Anger is an Energy' and 'Baby Eating Anarchists' placards, Ed?!


----------



## emma goldman (Mar 21, 2011)

ViolentPanda said:


> The ones with "Socialist Worker" advertised at the bottom, you mean?


yep


----------



## audiotech (Mar 21, 2011)

DrRingDing said:


> View attachment 14335



You found it. Well done.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm gonna take a blackboard or flip chart so I can change my message every 10 mins and include all the best ones from here


----------



## SpineyNorman (Mar 21, 2011)

This: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




With the caption "pull my finger"


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 21, 2011)

Balbi said:


> "this society isn't big enough for the both of us dave/nick"


 


ViolentPanda said:


> "Trickle-down economics = pissing on the people"


 
I like these very much.


----------



## friedaweed (Mar 21, 2011)

*smash
shit up
now​*


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 21, 2011)

Would you ever describe yourself as a 'liability', frieda?


----------



## friedaweed (Mar 21, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Would you ever describe yourself as a 'liability', frieda?


 
Not as a house guest 

How about this one
*
RUN LIKE FUCK
THE PIGS ARE 
COMING​*


----------



## aspirationjones (Mar 21, 2011)

UK ucunts


----------



## friedaweed (Mar 21, 2011)

and on the back

*STOP RUNNING 
AND 
FIGHT YOU
BASTARDS*​


----------



## emma goldman (Mar 21, 2011)

friedaweed said:


> Not as a house guest
> 
> How about this one
> *
> ...



 my favourite so far


----------



## 8ball (Mar 21, 2011)

Crispy said:


> "Cuts don't trickle up"


 
Like it.


----------



## friedaweed (Mar 21, 2011)

*fuck
the
placards​*​


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 21, 2011)

Bunch of Fucking Placards.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Mar 21, 2011)

I have a personal manifesto and I have worked out that if I use an A3 board and 9 point text on both sides, I can put a brief summary of it on there.


----------



## friedaweed (Mar 21, 2011)

placards
feel the
cuts
t/​


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 21, 2011)

Fuck politics, let's riot


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 21, 2011)

fuck rioting, let's fuck


----------



## albionism (Mar 21, 2011)

"ok fair enough - apologies.
I like that one too."


I like this.


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 22, 2011)

Do stuff


----------



## DrRingDing (Mar 22, 2011)

ViolentPanda said:


> Sawn-off broomstick handles or old snooker cues are good.


 
Or a length of 2x2 with the corners plained off I find can be quite useful.


----------



## DrRingDing (Mar 22, 2011)

twentythreedom said:


> fuck rioting, let's fuck


 
I prefer rioting to sex.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 22, 2011)

what about riotous sex though?


----------



## fractionMan (Mar 22, 2011)

I think a whiteboard on a stick is required for quick changes.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Mar 22, 2011)

fractionMan said:


> I think a whiteboard on a stick is required for quick changes.


 
Surely everyone will be taking a flatscreen monitor on a stick.


----------



## fractionMan (Mar 22, 2011)

I have a mannequin head.  That would fit on a stick.


----------



## DrRingDing (Mar 22, 2011)

Now, if there was several hundred rioteers with these on and suits.

This would amuse.


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 22, 2011)

Especially when crimestoppers tries to identify the rioters.


----------



## Onket (Mar 23, 2011)

DrRingDing said:


> Now, if there was several hundred rioteers with these on and suits.
> 
> This would amuse.



Somehow, the cunt appears to have _less _wrinkles than that now. He looks slightly inflated.


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 23, 2011)

fractionMan said:


> Tories - putting the N in CUTS


 
^^^^this




Onket said:


> Somehow, the cunt appears to have _less _wrinkles than that now. He looks slightly inflated.


 
Botox?


----------



## Streathamite (Mar 23, 2011)

SpineyNorman said:


> This:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


or "look,honest, we'll keep at least ONE manifesto promise"


----------



## Zhelezniakov (Mar 23, 2011)

Fuck Milton Friedman, Chicago boys are Cunts.


----------



## lopsidedbunny (Mar 23, 2011)

where's our no fly zone??


----------



## Mation (Mar 23, 2011)

Some images for facepalm placards here!


----------



## Sean (Mar 23, 2011)

d'oh


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 23, 2011)

"Is Maggie dead yet?"


----------



## Plumdaff (Mar 23, 2011)

Seen recently outside someone's flat "I like my services like I like my men, UNCUT"


----------



## Mation (Mar 23, 2011)

lagtbd said:


> Seen recently outside someone's flat "I like my services like I like my men, UNCUT"


----------



## xes (Mar 24, 2011)

"are you going to open fire on us aswell?"

"please beat the shit out of me with your baton"

"baton strike, strike!!"


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 24, 2011)

"Whatever you do, don't brandish a carton of orange juice!"


----------



## chilango (Mar 24, 2011)

You can have this if you want...


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 24, 2011)

'My Other Newspaper is Socialist Worker'


----------



## fractionMan (Mar 24, 2011)

chilango said:


> You can have this if you want...


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 24, 2011)

osbourne in crossfire house o pain


----------



## xes (Mar 24, 2011)

is that a trickle, or a wet fart?


----------



## xes (Mar 24, 2011)

We've got to work for a better future,
We've got to join hands for tomorrow.
Take the first step and you will see:
The future begins with you and me.


----------



## Will2403 (Mar 24, 2011)

It's a cracker 

Saw that earlier and it struck me that I had taken completely the wrong approach to sloganing.


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 24, 2011)

"uncut ucunt"


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 24, 2011)

"uncutucunt"


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 24, 2011)

imposs1904 said:


> "My other placard says: 'Golf Sale THIS WAY'"


 


DrRingDing said:


> "Gulf Sale THIS WAY"?



Great collaboration here! Surely a winner?


----------



## moon23 (Mar 24, 2011)

how about "save our quangoes"


----------



## moon23 (Mar 24, 2011)

Or "Bureaucrats not Business"


----------



## Blagsta (Mar 24, 2011)

kill lib dems


----------



## stethoscope (Mar 24, 2011)

And what are you doing moon to fight against the cuts?




Oh wait, you support them.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 24, 2011)

moon23 said:


> Or "Bureaucrats not Business"



Brilliant. Because _that's_ what all this is about. Ever more out of touch, aren't you?


----------



## DrRingDing (Mar 24, 2011)

moon23 when are you going to admit you'd rather be a Tory?


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 24, 2011)

moon23 said:


> Or "Bureaucrats not Business"


 
'You'll have a fair trial, hayekites'


----------



## Corax (Mar 24, 2011)

Bit of a tangent, but I couldn't see anywhere better to put it:

If the filth were going to scout the internet for info on potential 'trouble' ahead of the 26th, how do you think they'd go about it?


----------



## Kaka Tim (Mar 24, 2011)

moon23 said:


> Or "Bureaucrats not Business"



You really are a cunt aren't you?

Its not a game you slime - Its peoples jobs - peoples lives totally ruined.


----------



## xes (Mar 24, 2011)

Ignoring the obvious troll....

a nice simple "can we have our country back please?"


----------



## Will2403 (Mar 24, 2011)

xes said:


> "are you going to open fire on us aswell?"
> 
> "please beat the shit out of me with your baton"
> 
> "baton strike, strike!!"


----------



## friedaweed (Mar 25, 2011)

*jobs not knobs*


----------



## PlaidDragon (Mar 25, 2011)

'Try and kettle this you knobs'


----------



## xes (Mar 25, 2011)

a picture of Randy Marsh with "CHANGE WOOOO" written on it


----------



## xes (Mar 25, 2011)

or "Marsh against the cuts"


----------



## moon23 (Mar 25, 2011)

stephj said:


> And what are you doing moon to fight against the cuts?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I support the need to reduce the deficit, I don't support all cuts. I spent time completing a comprehensive consultation on where money could be saved locally without cutting back front line services. I’m also campaigning to keep a Lib Dem/Labour council in power that has done a far better job at minimising the impact of cuts then the previous Tory administration would have done.


----------



## moon23 (Mar 25, 2011)

Kaka Tim said:


> You really are a cunt aren't you?
> 
> Its not a game you slime - Its peoples jobs - peoples lives totally ruined.



Yes people's lives ruined because we are spending too much on pointless bureaucracy, complex taxation over the top regulation. Money that could be spent on actual front line services being wasted in failed multi-billion pound IT projects.


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 25, 2011)

'moon23 is a cunt'


----------



## stethoscope (Mar 25, 2011)




----------



## chilango (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh Moon, you really really don't get it do you?


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 25, 2011)

moon23 said:


> Yes people's lives ruined because we are spending too much on pointless bureaucracy, complex taxation over the top regulation. Money that could be spent on actual front line services being wasted in failed multi-billion pound IT projects.


 
PMSL.

You're a parody of yourself.


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 25, 2011)

"you've got muslamic ray guns"


----------



## moon23 (Mar 25, 2011)

"John Galt was not a Diversity Coordinator"


----------



## stethoscope (Mar 25, 2011)

Wanking over Rand again, moon?


----------



## rekil (Mar 25, 2011)

Are you having some sort of breakdown moon? 

Legalise Torycide
Where's Bono Now
Houllier Out etc


----------



## Sean (Mar 25, 2011)

moon23 said:


> Yes people's lives ruined because we are spending too much on pointless bureaucracy, complex taxation over the top regulation. Money that could be spent on actual front line services being wasted in failed multi-billion pound IT projects.


 
In the words of the guy from the Andrew Lansley rap, "tossa"


----------



## xes (Mar 25, 2011)

Fuck the war not the poor


----------



## AverageJoe (Mar 25, 2011)

"My mum went to London and all she bought back was this lousy placard"


----------



## xes (Mar 25, 2011)

"david cameron. Your mum!"


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Mar 25, 2011)

National Treasure

is

Millionaires 
Plaything​


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 25, 2011)

David Cameron, your dad!


----------



## xes (Mar 25, 2011)

I have actually made a placard!   It has a rather "home made" (ie- ropey as fuck) feel to it.

"cut the war not the poor"

not very imaginative, but I don't want to stick out too much


----------



## friedaweed (Mar 25, 2011)

*does my 
bum look
big in
this*​


----------



## Corax (Mar 25, 2011)

moon23 said:


> Yes people's lives ruined because we are spending too much on pointless bureaucracy, complex taxation over the top regulation. Money that could be spent on actual front line services being wasted in failed multi-billion pound IT projects.


 
FFS.  You see, there's idiots like me, that were pissed off with Labour (Iraq etc etc) and thought the Lib-Dems were probably 'okay'.  Protest vote pretty much.  I can understand people being pissed off with that*, but it's a mistake born out of a naivity rather than evil.  But to still be backing them now, and spouting the kind of crap above, is a different matter entirely.  Over the top regulation?  Are you fucking kidding?

I don't get it.  If you want to be a tory, why not just be a fucking tory?  Is is just that yellow matches your eyes better?

*Fortunately my vote didn't count for fuck all as Alan Whitehead kept his seat.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Mar 25, 2011)

moon23 said:


> failed multi-billion pound IT projects.



Name one.

The bits of NPfIT which were paid for (PACS, N3, NHS mail) all worked. The stuff that has been more problematic (care records) is only being paid for as milestones get reached. Or not, of course. 

The National Identity Scheme didn't fail: it was axed for political reasons. Actually, to appease liberty fetishists like you.

Of recent government IT projects that didn't do too well - rural payments, DWP payments platform, child maintenance, courts records management - none were multi-billion pound projects. All were enormously tricky pieces of applications development, of a kind that can often go tits up because they are unique (and of course, subject to bewildering levels of specification change along the way), but none came anywhere close to nine figures.


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 25, 2011)

_NO to AV_


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 25, 2011)

Even the whig is shoeing moon for his inaccuracy and lies. Lol.


----------



## Voley (Mar 25, 2011)

I'd like to see 'We're all in this together' thrown back at them on a placard. Above a crowd of thousands.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 25, 2011)

Corax said:


> FFS.  You see, there's idiots like me, that were pissed off with Labour (Iraq etc etc) and thought the Lib-Dems were probably 'okay'.  Protest vote pretty much.  I can understand people being pissed off with that*, but it's a mistake born out of a naivity rather than evil.  But to still be backing them now, and spouting the kind of crap above, is a different matter entirely.  Over the top regulation?  Are you fucking kidding?
> 
> I don't get it.  If you want to be a tory, why not just be a fucking tory?  Is is just that yellow matches your eyes better?
> 
> *Fortunately my vote didn't count for fuck all as Alan Whitehead kept his seat.


 
yellow matches the lily white of his liver.

An LOL you got mugged by Clegg. I'm imagining you'll not make that mistake again.


----------



## Corax (Mar 25, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> An LOL you got mugged by Clegg.


 
I can't pretend otherwise.  As soon as I saw Cameron off to meet the Queen I felt like I'd bought London Bridge.   



DotCommunist said:


> I'm imagining you'll not make that mistake again.


Not fuckin likely.  The only options I have left are Labour or protest voting for minors.  I just hope Labour's next incarnation aren't quite so intent on bombing small brown countries.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Mar 25, 2011)

Got mine done.


----------



## moon23 (Mar 25, 2011)

Maurice Picarda said:


> Name one.
> 
> The bits of NPfIT which were paid for (PACS, N3, NHS mail) all worked. The stuff that has been more problematic (care records) is only being paid for as milestones get reached. Or not, of course.
> 
> ...



Seven in 10 government IT projects have failed, according to the chief information officer of the Department for Work and Pensions (DWP).


----------



## nino_savatte (Mar 26, 2011)

moon23 said:


> Seven in 10 government IT projects have failed, according to the chief information officer of the Department for Work and Pensions (DWP).


 
Is that your slogan? It's a little on the long side. No?


----------



## Riklet (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm gona be in my tiger suit, just ressurected my past art skillz and made a "TIGERS AGAINST CUTS!" sign with the Ukuncut logo on there too.  Just need to find a sturdy pole before sleep, or else i'll have to tear the splintery square wood off a swappie poster haha.  My soft middle-class paws demand better comfort though, frankly...


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Mar 26, 2011)

moon23 said:


> Seven in 10 government IT projects have failed, according to the chief information officer of the Department for Work and Pensions (DWP).


 
That's a rather disingenuous quote, and a silly headline by ZD Net given what Harley actually said in 2007. His complaint was that only 30% of IT projects succeed in meeting their original objectives on cost, quality and timescales - in both the public and private sectors. That's pretty much what you'd expect: squaring these three is notoriously tricky and the project manager's usual advice is to "pick any two". 

There's a clear difference between "failed projects" - ie, those which fail to produce anything of value - and projects which fail to meet all the original successs criteria. Anyway, you're out of step with your political masters. Pretending that there are quick, easy savings from government IT - if only it was done on open source, or open standards, or without systems integrators - was a pre-election trick. It's pretty much irrelevant now that the real work of cuts is underway, although it's useful for Francis Maude to continue the pretence in order to keep the frighteners on suppliers.


----------



## fractionMan (Mar 26, 2011)

Riklet said:


> I'm gona be in my tiger suit, just ressurected my past art skillz and made a "TIGERS AGAINST CUTS!" sign with the Ukuncut logo on there too.  Just need to find a sturdy pole before sleep, or else i'll have to tear the splintery square wood off a swappie poster haha.  My soft middle-class paws demand better comfort though, frankly...


----------



## Crispy (Apr 1, 2011)

There's never any need to bring your own pole when there's so many swp ones available


----------

